# Solved: Problems with Logitech drivers.



## Rinc3wind (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey guys, so my PC started having frequent crashes. I ran driver verifier and looked at the dump files, did my *extensive* research and I need to remove some Logitech drivers. All the dump files point towards "LGVirHid.sys" from logitech virtual panel, problem is that I've uninstalled everything logitech that I can find (not that I have a bunch of peripherals, just the mouse) and the file still exists in my PC and keeps getting it to crash. What can I do to remove it?

I'm running windows 8.1, a lot of people seem to have issues with logitech and this windows.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Running the installer often doesn't remove all of the files nor does it remove all entries from the registry.

You can check the HDD for any Logitech folders. You can also search the registry for anything Logitech related or by file name (ie: "LGVirHid.sys") and remove whatever you find.


----------



## Rinc3wind (Jun 2, 2015)

Oddba11 said:


> Running the installer often doesn't remove all of the files nor does it remove all entries from the registry.
> 
> You can check the HDD for any Logitech folders. You can also search the registry for anything Logitech related or by file name (ie: "LGVirHid.sys") and remove whatever you find.


Hey, so I went ahead and just deleted everything that had lgvirhid in it from the registry, turned the verifier on and it seems to have resolved the issue, before it made the PC crash after like 10 seconds. I'll let this run for a couple of hours I guess. Thanks for the help.

BTW, will leaving the LGVirHid.sys (file itself) in my computer do anything? If this ends up being resolved now, will I run any risk of the drivers installing themselves again or some shenanigans like that?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Rinc3wind:

I've used nothing but Logitech keyboards and mice for several years. I never install the Logitech SetPoint software package. They should be "plug and play" and detected by Windows when you turn on the computer.

I've never used Windows 8/8.1. If there's an issue with it and Logitech, I'm not aware of it.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

From searching about, the file in question is apparently an older version that is not compatible with Win8. But no, there will be no harm in leaving it on the HDD. It would never get accessed now that the registry references are gone.

The Logitech software contains the interface for both mice and keyboards. In other words, you get the same software package whether you have a mouse or keyboard. Logitech then only has to support a single software package instead of three.


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi I like this freeware for removing left behinds after uninstalling a program. The only way to remove left behind registry items is the way Jim suggested by using regedit and F3 search. Seems you fixed your issue.
Might give this freeware a try next time you remove software!! Great tool!
http://www.voidtools.com/


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi I found 27 registry items for Logiteck. If I wanted to remove my Logiteck mouse, I would remove all the registry entries. They are all in HKEY Local Machine. I run a clean machine. Not much left when I uninstall software. Of course I would also create a back image my OS before messing with the registry:up:


----------



## Rinc3wind (Jun 2, 2015)

Sorry I forgot to mark it as solved before leaving. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------

